# Found: Paddle from Gore/Pumphouse 8/20



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Found a paddle near the warm springs on the pumphouse run. Owner must have lost it on Gore or Pumphouse. No name on the paddle. Found it sunday afternoon Aug 20. PM me with details of the paddle you lost.


----------

